# Some Piso's and a Masonic flask.....



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's some pics I'd promised I'd post for Penn Digger Tom and Idigjars (Paul), and of course everyone else too!....I'll admit after last nights festivities my camera trigger finger's abit shakey![]
 Enjoy!.............................Happy New Year!                   Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Various colored green Piso's


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

I was trying to capture the one particular Piso's ...It's odd in that it's almost clear in the side panels and runs to darker green in it's extremities...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Vent dot Piso's....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Very crude Masonic flask...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

detail....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Masonic symbols....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

A couple more if everyone can stand it![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

A crude stoddard-ish Bixby's...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright...Last one for now....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2010)

It's weird how the flask looks olive in some pics and Stoddard brown/yellow in the others.......It's right on the border between the two.                                                                                      Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Joe!  Happy New Year!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, thank you Joe & Tom.  Nice bottles!  Thank you for posting.  Paul


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jan 2, 2010)

Joe - I never realized how many color variations the Piso's have.  I looked through my collection and came up with 5.  I never heard the term "vent dots" before?  What causes it?  Are they uncommon?  The dark aqua (light cornflower blue) Piso's in my pic has those dots on the letters.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Rob,....I wouldn't say uncommon, but the way I understand it,....some moldmakers and glassworks had difficulty with the glass expanding properly into all the reliefs for the letters and especially the side panels and letters on med style bottles w/ the narrow sides, so they "vented" each trouble spot w/ a small hole....and on some bottles (underblown examples) these vents would be more pronounced. Anyone else with a viable explaination please jump in or correct me please if my info's off.                 Thanks,....Joe
 P.S. Nice little group of Piso's bottles.[]


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2010)

hey joe great pisos,  nice pix, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Mike...Thank you,...and I should clarify that those are Tom's piso's bottles,...(and flask)(And they ARE very nice)[] But sometimes I post pics for Penn Digger Tom since he is able to, but just doesn't realize it yet...Plus we wanted to use my lit display for the pics,...LoL Some evening when I'm up there having a drink w/ him I'll show him the ritual of "posting pics"...resizing and all that. We both like the piso's and they're local to us....although I don't have as many as Tom does. My bad on the picture confusion,...Thanks for the comments.               Joe


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2010)

hey joe, you guys got one of those for sale??? i need one, the one that reads consumption,  after all these years i never dug one


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm,....Mike,...mine don't have the "consumption" embossing but I'll see what we can come up with for you,....[]             Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 4, 2010)

Madman Mike,

 I saw a "For Consumption" in a nice emerald green at the antique mall today for $7.  Joe or I could grab it for you?

 PD


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hey joe, you guys got one of those for sale??? i need one, the one that reads consumption,  after all these years i never dug one


   Mike----send me your address in a PM----i'll hook you up with one--Free[]----i have 2.---------------------Fred.


----------



## madman (Jan 4, 2010)

well mr fred, thats mighty nice of ya! also thanks to joe and penn digger!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 4, 2010)

You bet Mike,...We're lucky to have such a great bunch (our little band of diggers) Mr. Fred is one of the most generous and decent folks you could hope to run across...Good people.[]          J.B.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks to the pics and forum the Masonic flask and Piso's have a new owner.

 PD


----------



## glass man (Jan 7, 2010)

NICE,VERY NICE!!!! JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all 
   Just like to say I just dug my first 2 Pisos this last Nov. both aqua but these are some great looking bottles and colors  all cleaned up .Thanks for sharing 
        bill


----------

